# Aldridge vs. Bargnani



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Who would you take in the draft?


----------



## tbp82 (Dec 7, 2005)

Larmarcus hands down. Haven't seen much of Bargnani but Larmarcus is the only choice for the number #1 pick in the draft at this point. Easy pick here.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I have only seen Bargnani once, and he actually outplayed Chris Bosh.. but I still haven't seen enough of him to know if I'd take him over Aldridge.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Aldridge. Bargani has the choice to stay in Europe, plus I've never seen him play. I don't like foreign prospects anyways, they are generally soft.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd take Bargnani over Aldridge now.

I've never seen Aldridge play but from what i've read he hasn't Bargnani upside... i've seen Andrea many times and he could really become a mix between Dirk and Pau with a SG 1st step... not too bad, isn't it? :cheers:


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

I seen a couple of clips of Bargnani, he's really quick for a 6'11-7'0 guy


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

but can he adapt to the nba i dont know. same sentiments for aldridge but he has a history of injuries and that would scare most GMs off and if bargnani can stay injury free i would pick him


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know Aldbridge very well..but I know Bargnani is reasy to be a contributor right now. He can dominates in the eurogame...aldridge is playing in a lower level ..It will depend on the team needs..


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

Bargnani is young,tall(7'0),good(very good,in this time he scores more than 15 points,and he isn't a starter now),and italian :biggrin: 

i'd take him


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> I seen a couple of clips of Bargnani, he's really quick for a 6'11-7'0 guy


It'll go away once he starts packing on muscle.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

WTChan said:


> It'll go away once he starts packing on muscle.


I hope no!!! 

Anyway he needs some muscles only on his upper body not on his legs...


----------



## KristianH (May 3, 2005)

Depends on what youre looking for. Aldridge is classic post player, while Bargnani spends most time on perimeter. I would say Aldridge has more potential because of better athleticism he has. But Bargnani will be great scorer even at NBA level, he is so fast and can shoot the lights out.


----------



## Autodelta (Jan 23, 2006)

I know very well Bargnani and i prefer him. But i think that teams like Atlanta and Charlotte will not choose il Mago (the nick name of Bargnani ( il Mago = the Wizard))


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

EDITED


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

bargnani, reminds me of a nowitzki


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

Luca said:


> Bargnani is young,tall(7'0),good(very good,in this time he scores more than 15 points,and he isn't a starter now),and italian :biggrin:
> 
> i'd take him


Wait, he doesn't even start?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

historyofthegame said:



> Wait, he doesn't even start?


Clearly you're new to the whole European Prospect game. Just think of it like Marvin Williams last year at UNC. He's young and the coach has a clear bias against young players.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

has anyone here seen enough of both of them to really make a judgement?


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

You can watch Aldridge play today 1/23/06 on ESPN. Texas vs. Oklahoma. 9:00 p.m. Eastern time.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

graybeard said:


> You can watch Aldridge play today 1/23/06 on ESPN. Texas vs. Oklahoma. 9:00 p.m. Eastern time.


the majority of aldridge's remaining games are going to be televised probably depending on where you live. but all the rest of the games except for baylor are scheduled to be on espn, espn2, abc, or cbs.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I've seen Aldridge only once, but I think it's enough to understand all the love he draws. Teams really valuate big and athletic guys like him willing to mix in the paint. However, much like Bargnani, he's not a sure thing, not a mature player, although NCAA guys usually have the advantage of a quicker physical adjustment compared to international kids. It's a tough call that I won't make because I don't know Aldridge well enough.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Genjuro said:


> I've seen Aldridge only once, but I think it's enough to understand all the love he draws. Teams really valuate big and athletic guys like him willing to mix in the paint. However, much like Bargnani, he's not a sure thing, not a mature player, although NCAA guys usually have the advantage of a quicker physical adjustment compared to international kids. It's a tough call that I won't make because I don't know Aldridge well enough.


aldridge actually has good fundamentals as well. he has the skill to get the ball on the perimeter and take it in to do his thing. he has a nice jump shot, a good free throw shooter. he has still got a ways to go, but he is guaranteed to not become a stromile swift or kwame brown.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MagnusPinus said:


> I don't know Aldbridge very well..but I know Bargnani is reasy to be a contributor right now. He can dominates in the eurogame...aldridge is playing in a lower level


I heard that argument maybe 10000 times from Serbians before the 2003 draft which supposedly proved Darko was the more pro-ready pick than LeBron. But honestly, I'd probably take Bargnani. I don't see Aldridge as an All-Star because of the depth at the PF position, but Bargnani could be unique and a star.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Toxicity said:


> I'd take Bargnani over Aldridge now.
> 
> I've never seen Aldridge play but from what i've read he hasn't Bargnani upside... i've seen Andrea many times and he could really become a mix between Dirk and Pau with a SG 1st step... not too bad, isn't it? :cheers:


didnt we say that about darko


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

aizn said:


> bargnani, reminds me of a nowitzki


i think i said that about darko


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

if aldridge becomes the #1 pick,

i can only praise him for staying at school rather than entering the NBA draft after high school

he was considered a borderline 1st round pick back then..

WOW :eek8:


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

The darko argument is absolutely out of place..Bargnani is a FORCE in Europe, he dominates games..He is still inconsistent and sometimes he has fole trouble, but I'd say he dominates 2 games out of 3.. Remember DArko was 3 years younger when he was drafted..Andrea is not just about potential..he is ready to contribute..in both sides of the court(defensively he has become better..he has super quick feet..also on D)..U must watch him before talking..


----------



## Autodelta (Jan 23, 2006)

MagnusPinus said:


> The darko argument is absolutely out of place..Bargnani is a FORCE in Europe, he dominates games..He is still inconsistent and sometimes he has fole trouble, but I'd say he dominates 2 games out of 3.. Remember DArko was 3 years younger when he was drafted..Andrea is not just about potential..he is ready to contribute..in both sides of the court(defensively he has become better..he has super quick feet..also on D)..U must watch him before talking..


Bargnani plays in Benetton Treviso in the italian league and in euroleague, Darko played only in Serbia's nationale league... There's a big difference of level


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

the same people who are voting for aldridge will be the same people calling him a bust if he doesn't do anything magical week 1 in the pros.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Bargnani could become a better version of Dirk through time... but so far he is relying a lot on his long range shot- I think he still has a lot to learn adding some more dimensions of the game, so let him play in europe for 2 maybee 3 more year no need to force things up, and than yeah, Bargnani should be a force in NBA if developing up to expectations...

eventhough I think my Italian friends still get a bit overenthusiastic about him from time to time...


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Matiz said:


> Bargnani could become a better version of Dirk through time... but so far he is relying a lot on his long range shot- I think he still has a lot to learn adding some more dimensions of the game,


Yeah, you may be right but i think Andrea knows he has to develop his skills and add some weapons in his bag (like low-post game)... he has to learn many things but he's only 20 so time is on his side. 



> so let him play in europe for 2 maybee 3 more year no need to force things up, and than yeah, Bargnani should be a force in NBA if developing up to expectations...


Why he can't do the same like Pau and Dirk did? He'll be a high pick like them so it's almost impossible for him to remain in Europe this summer... if a NBA franchise is ready to let him play much minutes in his rookie season, i think he should go there.



> eventhough I think my Italian friends still get a bit overenthusiastic about him from time to time...


Like this? :banana: :laugh: 

Probably you're right but here in Italy we usually don't see such a prospect...


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Matiz said:


> Bargnani could become a better version of Dirk through time... but so far he is relying a lot on his long range shot- I think he still has a lot to learn adding some more dimensions of the game, so let him play in europe for 2 maybee 3 more year no need to force things up, and than yeah, Bargnani should be a force in NBA if developing up to expectations...
> 
> eventhough I think my Italian friends still get a bit about overenthusiastic him from time to time...



True..he has to add the low post xdimension to his game(but I dont' think he 'll ever be a good post player), but instead of Dirk he has very good attitude on defense, and has quicker feet..we'll see what he becomes..anyway he won't spend any more years in ITaly..He has already decided to enter the draft and go to the Nba next year.. 
And then it's quite easy to get overenthusiastic about this guy..When u see him dominate game after game well... u have to be overenthusiastic :clap:


----------



## tbp82 (Dec 7, 2005)

This is the best argument you can have. While I have stated numerous times I would take Aldridge (most people would) Bargnani is the only person who has a legitimate chance to knock Aldridge out of the number #1 pick. Here is the kicker Bargnani could become the next Dirk, Pau or the next Darko. In the same breath Aldridge could become the next Duncan, Garnett, or Kwame Brown it just depends.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

tbp82 said:


> This is the best argument you can have. While I have stated numerous times I would take Aldridge (most people would) Bargnani is the only person who has a legitimate chance to knock Aldridge out of the number #1 pick. Here is the kicker Bargnani could become the next Dirk, Pau or the next Darko. In the same breath Aldridge could become the next Duncan, Garnett, or Kwame Brown it just depends.


i think maybe both of those players will fall somewhere in the middle ground of both of all those players.


----------



## The Truth IV (Nov 3, 2005)

Maybe I haven't seen enough of Aldridge, but I don't see a great deal of upside. He's not fluid - there's no Chris Bosh in him. He's not exceptionally explosive - so there's no Dwight Howard in him. He definetely doesn't have a the power of Shaq or Alonzo Mourning. Where is the big upside? From what I've seen, he's a Nazr Mohammed type (does everything ok for a 7 footer, but not all-star calibre).


----------



## tbp82 (Dec 7, 2005)

The Truth IV said:


> Maybe I haven't seen enough of Aldridge, but I don't see a great deal of upside. He's not fluid - there's no Chris Bosh in him. He's not exceptionally explosive - so there's no Dwight Howard in him. He definetely doesn't have a the power of Shaq or Alonzo Mourning. Where is the big upside? From what I've seen, he's a Nazr Mohammed type (does everything ok for a 7 footer, but not all-star calibre).


I don't know where you are coming from. Unless the only game you saw of his was last night. Aldridge was in foul trouble and limited to only 16 minutes with only five shots horrible. But the other games he has shown some great upside. The guy gets great low post position has maybe the best turnaround jumper I have seen since Hakeem. Decent Block Shot timing. Rebounds well even while sometimes playing out on the wing in Zone Defense. I don't see how anyone can not watch his games and see that he looks like a legit 20 and 10 guy in the nba. The Bosh comparisons are there somewhat but I think maybe the better comparison would be Jermaine O'Neal. Not as fluid as Bosh not as explosive as Howard. I always say he is Tyson Chandler with offense.


----------

